# My new Canon A640



## taito (Jun 29, 2006)

Some pictures...

I Hope you like it


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

great shots...nice tanks what lense are you using?


----------



## Xantarc (May 25, 2004)

wow those are actually really good pictures you should come over and take pics of my rhom =) hehe help me plantm y tank while your at it too! =P


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

I love your snails.


----------



## piranhajonathan (Jan 18, 2007)

Nice shots


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

What kinds of snails are those?


----------



## taito (Jun 29, 2006)

Thank you









rbpNOOB : 
in "auto procedure" i take this pictures, but has many functions....

therizman1 :

Zebra Snails (Algae Eaters) more than Apple Snails








http://perso.infonie.be/pomacea/neritina_natalensis_uk.htm


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

very nice job!...a great qaulity pic..gotta get one of those camera.


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

great pics..like the snails too


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Nice tank! Nice pics too! Welcome to P-fury!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Very nice pics-Alittle more prctice and you'll be set-It's amazing how well pics can turn out from one of these :nod:


----------

